# ISO -- Chocolate Gravy Recipe



## Psiguyy (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody have a good and easy to make chocolate gravy recipe?  I'm thinking it would be something good to make for Christmas or New Year's breakfast.


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2004)

What is chocolate gravy? What do you use it for? Dipping stuff into it?


----------



## middie (Dec 8, 2004)

crewsk i think posted it before. i'll see if i can find it... if not ask her to post it again


----------



## middie (Dec 8, 2004)

nope.. ask crewsk to post it when you see her on


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 8, 2004)

Chocolate Gravy

1 cup granulated sugar
2 1/2 tablespoons cocoa
3 tablespoons flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
3 1/2 cups whole milk
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) margarine

Mix dry ingredients well and add milk until smooth. Melt margarine in iron skillet. Add mixture and cook until desired consistency.


----------



## licia (Dec 8, 2004)

How do you use chocolate gravy? with biscuits? with ice cream? over poundcake?????


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 8, 2004)

Yep, all of the above.


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't forget to add a bit of booze! That would be awesome with the sweet pasta recipe that I posted. Hmm...


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 9, 2004)

Chocolatechef, thanks for the recipe.  Seems simple enough.  I'll give it a try.  

Just had a thought.  Kind of hoping somebody comes up with one for white chocolate gravy.  May just experiment and see how it turns out if nobody posts a recipe.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 9, 2004)

This is a chocolate sauce I make - it's quite rich, so a little would go a long way as a 'gravy'!

4 oz dark plain chocolate (I keep it in the fridge and then grate it) either grated or finely chopped
1 oz cocoa powder (not drinking choc powder) mixed to a paste with a tiny amount of cream
4 oz double cream
4 oz unsalted butter, in small cubes at room temp
2 oz brandy/cointreau/rum (or you could leave it out if you don't like alochol)

Bring the cream slowly up to nearly boiling, then pour it onto the chopped/grated chocolate and cocoa paste.  Add butter a few lumps at a time and whisk utnil it is all blended together and shiny.  Add the alcohol at the end, whisk for a few seconds and then leave to cool.

This will keep in the fridge for a few days.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 9, 2004)

WOW! This is too funny! I was planning on posting this this morning. I had a dream about chocolate gravy being poured over hot buttered biscuits last night. I'll post my recipe as soon as I get back, but I think it is about the same as chocolatechefs.


----------



## licia (Dec 9, 2004)

Is double cream the same as heavy cream in the states? I think that is our richest cream. Thanks.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 9, 2004)

I believe so - but I'm only about 95 per cent sure!  Its thick and rich, but not as thick as Cornish/Devon clotted cream, if that helps.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 9, 2004)

This is the recipe that I use but instead of 2C. milk I use 1C. evaporated milk & 1C. whole milk. It makes it a little creamier & richer.

CHOCOLATE GRAVY      

1 c. sugar
2 tbsp. cocoa
2 tbsp. flour
2 c. milk
1 tsp. vanilla
1 tbsp. butter
Sift sugar, flour, and cocoa together in saucepan, add milk. On medium heat stir until gravy thickens to desired consistancy. Remove from heat add butter and vanilla. Great over hot biscuits for chocolate lovers breakfast.

This is also a good one. But again, use 1/2 evaporated milk & 1/2 whole milk.  http://wandascountryhomeholidays.com/chocolategravy/index.html


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 9, 2004)

Ishbel, your recipe is what we would call a sauce.  Chocolate gravy is always made with flour, just like a gravy is.  It's thick.  Doesn't have to be particularly sweet unless you want it sweet.  It's more or less a chocolate flavored thick bechamel sauce.

It's usually eaten on biscuits.  American biscuits.  I know in Europe, biscuit means something else.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 9, 2004)

Crivvens....  this 'common language' ain't so common, is it?  Same words, different meanings!

I suppose it's a bit like the French habit of dipping brioche into bowls of milky chocolatey cocoa type drinks for breakfast?

It's funny, breakfasts are never usually sweet in the UK - well, OPK, marmalade on your toast could count as sweet, I suppose!


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 9, 2004)

You're right about the language thing.  I grew up thinking a bonnet was a cute little hat girls wore only to find out in some places, such as England, a bonnet was the hood of a car!


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 10, 2004)

Other common misunderstandings

Sidewalk, there = pavement, here

elevator, there = lift, here

trunk (of car) there = boot, here

Our 'ground floor' in a multi-storey building is your first floor - our firstfloor is the one above ground level....

Ah yes, the joys of us speaking 'one' language  8)


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 10, 2004)

I knew all the examples except for the one about ground and first floors.  I never knew that.


----------

